# ID Juvenile Cichlids



## Golden_Thao (Feb 18, 2013)

I recently bought these juvenile cichlids but was unsure as to what species they were

i think they're Ivory-head cichlids (copadichromistrewavasae) from my own research but I'm not entirely sure


























any kind of help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

look like otopharynx lithobates juveniles to me.. shape is a bit more elongated than copadichromis... but you wont know till they start to color up


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

m1ke715m said:


> look like otopharynx lithobates juveniles to me.. shape is a bit more elongated than copadichromis... but you wont know till they start to color up


Or maybe not even then. You buy Malawis witout a good label you expect random hybrid that may or may not look like a pure species.

Folk I feel sorry for is not the guy hoping for a pure unlabeled guy (small chance) but the guy that buys a labeled guy that turns out to be one of the usual unidentfiable hybrids.

Hard but true.

Saying that would not be suprised if it had some sort of Copadichromis or Otopharynx in it.

All the best James


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Curious to see what they look like when they start to mature.


----------



## Golden_Thao (Feb 18, 2013)

13razorbackfan said:


> Curious to see what they look like when they start to mature.


I'll post some pics when they do


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Golden_Thao said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Curious to see what they look like when they start to mature.
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

itermedius cichlid


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

thats intermedius cichlid


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

sumthinfishy said:


> thats intermedius cichlid


no definitely not.. shape is wrong


----------



## Golden_Thao (Feb 18, 2013)

sumthinfishy said:


> thats intermedius cichlid


are you sure?

my fish are still only about an inch or so long (juveniles) and the picture for a juvenile intermedius is . . .










source - http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/viewtopi ... 9&start=20


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Not Intermedius.....


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Golden_Thao said:


> sumthinfishy said:
> 
> 
> > thats intermedius cichlid
> ...


Not intermedius. Compare the shape of the head (slope of the snout, mouth size and shape) of this fish to the ones in the original post. Clearly different. Also, note the spots and lack thereof on the 2 species. I was thinking juvie lithobates for the original ones, too.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i have a few intermedius, i'm sticking with my original opinion based on my own experiences and how mine looked/ look as juvies.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i'm no expert, so i could be wrong. i will get a pic later and you can make your own decision though. have fun.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I realy dunno but arn't most intermedus in the hobby hybrids anyhow and will prob look different from each other when young?

Tramitichromis intermedius nor Lethrinops intermedius do not exist in the hobby.
Yep lots of hybrid fish sold as Tramitichromis sp "Intermedius" or Lethrinops sp "Intermedius" or even given full names.

But there again I could give a better guess as to the Id of this fish. Just reluctant to do so as it could be any one of a number of hybrids.

Or could even be pure but the odds are realy stacked against that. 

Yep waiting on further photos as they get older. I am interested not so much because I think they will be pure but rather because I want to be able to spot and name this guy if I see em again.

All the best James

Sorry that sounds real arogant but had a lot of probs with Czec bred fish wrongly Ided recently.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Erm Copadichromis intermedius and Otopharynx intermedius.
Never heard of em but I bet I soon will. Sadly intermedius seems a way of selling allsorts of hybrids.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I am not Iding it as a hybrid because honestly I dunno.
I would say it is more than likely.

Sorry. Unidentified Malawi Haps often are. Even those I get in labelled from supposedly good breeders.  
Prob is I think they are not always correctly Ided when the WC come in.
Hobbyists and amitures like me well we have to dump much of what we get in unlabelled no matter how good our intentions start.

Sad world.


----------

